# I want to move to Canada!!! Help please :(



## bunzie0928 (May 16, 2009)

Hi everyone...

My name is Jamie and I currently live in Fort Lauderdale, Florida and HATE it. I have lived here all my life and it is about time for a serious change. I live with my boyfriend and he also agrees that Canada is the best place for us...I have been doing tons of research and unfortunately this whole immigration thing is so confusing for me. I am young (21) but I have been working since I was 14. I currently am working as the right hand gal to the President of a Private Investigation company and I am interning and learning how to do that but I am above qualified in all aspects of administrative work. I want to have either a job lined up for me in Canada or at least some job interviews...also I see that there are a few options to choose from to immigrate but I dont know which visa is the right for me...

Additionally, 
I have been googling images of places in Canada and I love Ontario and New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Vancouver, Saskatoon...I have never lived in snow but I am ready for the challenge. I want a place that has all four seasons...since Florida only has one..SUMMER.  I love the ocean, mountains, valleys, rivers, historic buildings along with modern stuff added into it. I am hoping someone can give me advice on how to do things properly and where I might be able to schedule an interview...or even just a place that is willing to take someone relocating. If my boyfriend decides not to go I will be moving by myself so I will need just a one bedroom apartment either way, but I need it to be as cheap as possible and I am not sure what exactly is cheap to people up there.

I apologize if I have kind of rambled but I am just so excited and scared and confused sometimes my words dont come out right...even in text form LOL


Thank you for everyone who has taken the time to read this post. I hope to one day become a citizen of the world's best country...and finally leave this pathetic place they call the "land of the free".

Peace and love. - Jamie   :clap2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bunzie0928 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> My name is Jamie and I currently live in Fort Lauderdale, Florida and HATE it. I have lived here all my life and it is about time for a serious change. I live with my boyfriend and he also agrees that Canada is the best place for us...I have been doing tons of research and unfortunately this whole immigration thing is so confusing for me. I am young (21) but I have been working since I was 14. I currently am working as the right hand gal to the President of a Private Investigation company and I am interning and learning how to do that but I am above qualified in all aspects of administrative work. I want to have either a job lined up for me in Canada or at least some job interviews...also I see that there are a few options to choose from to immigrate but I dont know which visa is the right for me...
> 
> ...


Hello Jamie and welcome to the site,

Firstly, given your desire for ocean, mountains, rivers and a modern lifestyle Vancouver/BC should be your destination.

Secondly, Canada is probably a close second to the USA for difficulty in immigrating into. You will not be able to immigrate here unless you have a pre-arranged job and have a point score in excess of 67. Obtaining a pre-arranged job is difficult unless you're able to present yourself in person and then you require to have the employer apply for a LMO which states to Canadian government that the job has been advertised or three months and no suitable Canadian applicant could be found.

Given your age you should consider the BUNAC route. Go to Work Canada
for more inormation on this.

Please write back with any questions you may have.


----------



## bunzie0928 (May 16, 2009)

HI there! Thank you so much for your advice...how do you purpose I get a pre arranged job? Is there anyway I can fly up and do the interview and then fly back??? I am new to all of this...I dont even have a passport LOL. But my dreams are big and my hopes are high.

I will check out that link in just a minute. Do you think it is possible I will be able to move there? I would give anything to do this so I am willing to go whatever route possible.

I was looking at employers in Canada and all of them say you must be a Canadian resident to apply. This is starting to bum me out because I never thought it would be so hard. I see these people on here and they have all done it...What do you think is hindering me?

Thanks again for all of your thoughts!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Jamie,

What you are proposing is/will be a most frustrating exercise. You cannot immigrate to Canada except under strict conditions. You must either be on a LIST of 38 occupations that Canada has deemed in high demand (your job is not on that list) or you must have a job pre-arranged and an employer must get permission from the Government to hire you. You may come as a visitor and stay for up to six months. During that time you could look for a job with an employer who's willing to go through an arduous process for the approval to hire you.
Anything is possible but be forewarned it will/could be a very long frustrating process. You should do what's known as a reccie, say to Vancouver, and check it out to see if it is really what you're looking for.


----------



## bunzie0928 (May 16, 2009)

ok. well I guess that will be the thing I have to do. I see you are from Scotland...how long did it take you? It seems as though you are almost saying it isnt worth it...I dont know I dont want this to sound rude or anything like that but this is something where negative feedback only makes it harder. Is it impossible? Where can I find the 38 jobs that are on the list from the government? Should I get a lawyer or go to the canadian consulate?

Thanks again for everything...your advice is really helping even though it is kind of bursting my bubble lol


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bunzie0928 said:


> ok. well I guess that will be the thing I have to do. I see you are from Scotland...how long did it take you? It seems as though you are almost saying it isnt worth it...I dont know I dont want this to sound rude or anything like that but this is something where negative feedback only makes it harder. Is it impossible? Where can I find the 38 jobs that are on the list from the government? Should I get a lawyer or go to the canadian consulate?
> 
> Thanks again for everything...your advice is really helping even though it is kind of bursting my bubble lol


I have been in Canada a long time. It is not my intent to burst your bubble only not to sugarcoat the situation for you. I believe that nothing good in life comes easy. It is not impossible but if your occupation is not on the list and you do not have pre-arranged employment it becomes very difficult. For THE LIST, go to Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing
At this juncture I can think of no reason to use a lawyer and I do not believe the Canadian Consulate will be of any help to you,


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

bunzie0928 said:


> HI there! Thank you so much for your advice...how do you purpose I get a pre arranged job? Is there anyway I can fly up and do the interview and then fly back??? I am new to all of this...I dont even have a passport LOL. But my dreams are big and my hopes are high.
> 
> I will check out that link in just a minute. Do you think it is possible I will be able to move there? I would give anything to do this so I am willing to go whatever route possible.
> 
> ...


Hello Bunzie!

Why on earth do you want to leave Florida? I mean isn't it everyones dream to live in a hot climate? I mean thats the impression that us brits dream off. For me I'd love to visit Florida but as for living there I don't think I could....no reason but I don't think I could hack the hot weather all year round.

I see you're interested in relocating to Canada. Yeah Canada is a nice place and I visited Toronto in 2007 and had a great time. This time I'd like to see Vancouver and its beautiful scenery. Where are you thinking off heading to?


----------



## nandakumar (Dec 16, 2009)

bunzie0928 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> My name is Jamie and I currently live in Fort Lauderdale, Florida and HATE it. I have lived here all my life and it is about time for a serious change. I live with my boyfriend and he also agrees that Canada is the best place for us...I have been doing tons of research and unfortunately this whole immigration thing is so confusing for me. I am young (21) but I have been working since I was 14. I currently am working as the right hand gal to the President of a Private Investigation company and I am interning and learning how to do that but I am above qualified in all aspects of administrative work. I want to have either a job lined up for me in Canada or at least some job interviews...also I see that there are a few options to choose from to immigrate but I dont know which visa is the right for me...
> 
> ...


Dear Jamie,

but you would find the job in canada in few cases where the company established in U.S and canada. get employed in such a company. and letter on make a request to move to canada.

If you know me the kind of job you do , I may suggest some more thing.


regards


----------



## thescotsman (Dec 14, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Canada is probably a close second to the USA for difficulty in immigrating into. You will not be able to immigrate here unless you have a pre-arranged job and have a point score in excess of 67.


Since its a close second to the the USA in terms of difficulty am I right in thinking that if I wanted to immigrate to Canada then having an aunt and uncle who have lived there for over 40 years wouldnt help as they wouldnt count as a close enough relation?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thescotsman said:


> Since its a close second to the the USA in terms of difficulty am I right in thinking that if I wanted to immigrate to Canada then having an aunt and uncle who have lived there for over 40 years wouldnt help as they wouldnt count as a close enough relation?


I believe having such relatives here helps you with points but they cannot sponsor you. What age are you? If under 31 you could well be eligible for a BUNAC visa which would give you a chance for a permanent life here, with some luck on your side.


----------



## thescotsman (Dec 14, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I believe having such relatives here helps you with points but they cannot sponsor you. What age are you? If under 31 you could well be eligible for a BUNAC visa which would give you a chance for a permanent life here, with some luck on your side.


Too old. I'm 41 and on top of that I have a permanent disability that I've had since birth so that probably will put a stop to things.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thescotsman said:


> Too old. I'm 41 and on top of that I have a permanent disability that I've had since birth so that probably will put a stop to things.


Having a disability, per se, should not influence your immigration to Canada unless it causes considerable, ongoing medical care.
May I ask what you do for a living and do you have a spouse and children?


----------



## thescotsman (Dec 14, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Having a disability, per se, should not influence your immigration to Canada unless it causes considerable, ongoing medical care.
> May I ask what you do for a living and do you have a spouse and children?


I'm just making some general enquiries at this stage and looking at various countries, including canada. I am not working at the moment but do have qualifications in computer programming. I am single and dont have any kids.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thescotsman said:


> I'm just making some general enquiries at this stage and looking at various countries, including canada. I am not working at the moment but do have qualifications in computer programming. I am single and dont have any kids.


I'm sure you're aware that computer specialists are in demand in Canada and you may well be on THE LIST.


----------



## thescotsman (Dec 14, 2009)

My qualification were obtained at college and are not of university standard i.e a degree. Anyway thanks for the information. You've given me a lot to think about.


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

why have you decided that Canada is the best choice for you? if its ocean/scenery and laid back lifestyle, why not relocate to the US west coast? Seattle or Portland? 

I'm just throwing that advice out there because it will be very difficult for you to immigrate here with your qualifications


----------



## thescotsman (Dec 14, 2009)

Decided against Canada. Too Cold for my liking. Where my aunt and uncle are its currently -40 degrees. Stuff that!


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

*It is worth it!*

If I can just add something here... not in the way of technical advice, but encouraging you to go for it!
I was about 22 when I decided I wanted to live and work in Canada. The opportunity never arose; I began studying my teaching degree thinking that Australian teachers are eligible to work just about anywhere in the world! I finally achieved this whilst raising a young family to find that the rules had changed somewhat. 
We have done the 'reccie' thing to BC, and yes I KNOW I want to do this! I have spent the last 12 months gathering as much info as possible, this means using the internet each weekend for an hour or two.
I have managed to get a job as a College Teacher but am now completing the required time in this vocation...We have the points once I have at least a year under my belt. 
We have a four year plan, as our eldest son wants to complete his schooling here in Australia, so things going according to plan we will be ready to settle in Canada in late 2013.
I will turn 39 in 3 weeks time... 17 years and counting. I have never given up on my dream. THE THINGS WE WANT AND CHERISH THE MOST ARE THOSE THAT WE ARE WILLING TO WORK HARD AND WAIT FOR...
Good luck, follow your dreams.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*moving to thailand*



jazza161 said:


> If I can just add something here... not in the way of technical advice, but encouraging you to go for it!
> I was about 22 when I decided I wanted to live and work in Canada. The opportunity never arose; I began studying my teaching degree thinking that Australian teachers are eligible to work just about anywhere in the world! I finally achieved this whilst raising a young family to find that the rules had changed somewhat.
> We have done the 'reccie' thing to BC, and yes I KNOW I want to do this! I have spent the last 12 months gathering as much info as possible, this means using the internet each weekend for an hour or two.
> I have managed to get a job as a College Teacher but am now completing the required time in this vocation...We have the points once I have at least a year under my belt.
> ...


 Now isn't that what people call "Grit and determination " ? Your kind of dreaming is not easy to find in employees in these times , put the same drive in any future occupation and you should go far , may I wish you all success in your future .


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

thescotsman said:


> Decided against Canada. Too Cold for my liking. Where my aunt and uncle are its currently -40 degrees. Stuff that!



Hello , that only lasts about 4 months of the year , If you want all round good temperatures , ease of imigration and a low cost of living , check into Cambodia , no forms to fill out , no special qualifications , just need the money to suport yourself , about $1200.00 a month is a good base line to start from


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

oddball said:


> Now isn't that what people call "Grit and determination " ? Your kind of dreaming is not easy to find in employees in these times , put the same drive in any future occupation and you should go far , may I wish you all success in your future .


Thanks Oddball!! Yep, I am nothing if not determined (my family say 'hardheaded')!...Now if I can only demonstrate this to prospective employers in Canada...:eyebrows:
Moving to Thailand? Hope this all goes well


----------



## Niall.Rice (Oct 26, 2009)

defo if you have relatives in Canada they can sponsor you


----------

